
Techie Owes His Fortune to Electronic Devices. Now He Thinks They're Dangerous - prostoalex
http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2016/12/silicon-valley-cellphones-wifi-sickness-emf-hypersensitivity
======
philipkglass
I was hoping there would be something in there about how he could detect
active RF transmission from devices even in a blinded trial. _That_ would
actually be interesting. Otherwise this is just another story about someone
who has managed to fool himself, like a doctor who believes that HIV doesn't
cause AIDS, or a biologist who believes in Young Earth creationism.

